
iPod 'spy camera' found fitted to cash machine to plunder customers' accounts - rmason
http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/greater-manchester-news/ipod-skimming-device-cashpoint-scam-10692479
======
dang
Url changed from [http://www.cultofmac.com/406265/ipod-gets-new-lease-of-
life-...](http://www.cultofmac.com/406265/ipod-gets-new-lease-of-life-as-atm-
pin-stealer/), which points to this.

Submitters: please post original sources, as the site guidelines request:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

